# colchester triumph 2000



## dig5438 (Sep 23, 2011)

Can anyone help me rind a manual for this lathe please, if not a wiring diagram would do. A contactor blew & when it was removed noone thought to draw a diagram & now the contactor's dissapeared! I would be grateful for any help. Ta Dig.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 24, 2011)

There should be some basic contactor diagrams for general use that can be adapted if necessary. I'll see if I can help find a proper manual or diagram in the mean time.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dig5438 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link Dave I'll look through the site.
Thanks for the advice Tony, I've managed to find a wiring diagram for a colchester master 2500 so hopefully we'll be able to sort it from there. I'll let you know how I get on.........


----------

